# [H] Nette Menschen für kleine Gemeinschaft gesucht



## Zethogk (4. Oktober 2012)

Lok'thar!

Edit: _Unsere sehr kleine, familiäre Gilde strukturiert sich gerade um und arbeitet an einer Gildenfusion. Daher bitte ich alle Interessenten um etwas Geduld, bis ich den Text hier aktualisiert habe._

Viele Grüße,
Zomkor


----------



## Dcrazydream (5. Oktober 2012)

Klingt super.
Das könnte was für mich sein da ich wegen der Arbeit immer zu unterschiedlichen zeiten on bin in WoW (ich arbeite Früh- und Spätschicht im wechsel).
Vielleicht mach ich mir nen Char auf Forscherliga....dann melde ich mich bei euch.


----------



## Zethogk (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja, überleg es Dir! 
Einfach mit einem kleinen Orc bei uns Hallo sagen und sich das Ganze anschauen. Würde mich freuen!

Viele Grüße,
Zethogk


----------



## trantos87 (6. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt wirklich gut ich wollte ja neu anfangen mit wow und das währe eine gute gelegenheit dafür auch wenn ich nicht in euren alter bin dennoch bin. :-)


----------

